# Aptera Test Drive



## notnull (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/FirstDrives/articleId=144286


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I think the aptera has finally won me over. I still won't (can't) buy one, but I do like it.

The look of the car has grown on me and it has nice lines from most angles even though it looks like nothing else on the road.


----------



## Tinodesis (May 4, 2008)

I think it's a great looking EV.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> I think the aptera has finally won me over. I still won't (can't) buy one, but I do like it.
> 
> The look of the car has grown on me and it has nice lines from most angles even though it looks like nothing else on the road.


It's sad that it was supposed to come out in 2008 and seemingly might not even be out by 2010.

Disappointingly slow.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

The delays may not matter provided the car is actually released within a year. Unlike other EVs, there is nothing like the aptera out there that comes close to it. I don't think a chevy volt or 4th generation prius comes close to this car.

More delays also gives time for others to come into the fray since demand seems to be there. I love that composite bodyshell


----------



## NeilBlanchard (Feb 11, 2009)

From ABC News:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKMDUu7b4N0&feature=player_embedded

The Aptera goes to Washington DC:

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=4870768n
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2HhncQxwZY&feature=player_embedded


----------

